# Need help identifying this tool box!



## thesewerchild (Sep 6, 2013)

View attachment 1826
I attached an image of a tool box I have but I know nothing about.  If anyone knows the brand and an estimate of its value (not sure if it's worth anything), your help would be appreciated!!


----------



## thesewerchild (Sep 6, 2013)

woops, sorry about it being sideways


----------



## havasu (Sep 6, 2013)

Those are normally automotive parts bins. Are there individual dividers inside the drawers?


----------



## thesewerchild (Sep 6, 2013)

yea there are dividers, do you want me to take a pic?


----------



## havasu (Sep 6, 2013)

No, I'm familiar with them. A friend of mine owns a automotive repair facility and he has several stacks of the bins. The trays are usually included in the cost of the parts, but in your case, I believe they have cleaned them up and painted them. They come in pretty handy, but unfortunately aren't too high of quality and aren't worth too much.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 15, 2015)

Yes, clips, springs, plastic adaptors, shims, ect.  The ones I have seen usually come in sets of five or six. If your organized they come in real handy.  I prefer the search and find method usually buying replacements of what I already have.


----------



## kevin54 (May 15, 2015)

If that is a "B" on the front, those are Bowman's. They stock shops, parts stores, etc.


----------

